# Sturmey Archer Bicycle Motor Parts



## oldwhizzer (Sep 22, 2020)

Just picked up a box of Sturmey Archer Motor parts 



that were in a Bicycle Shop. Looking for any information. Here is a picture of what looks to be a side cover 4 7/8 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2020)

circa 1958?


----------



## oldwhizzer (Sep 22, 2020)

That Looks like the parts I have.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Sep 22, 2020)

oldwhizzer said:


> That Looks like the parts I have.



Any info on that? thanks


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2020)

oldwhizzer said:


> Any info on that? thanks



I just saw that on Google images. I didn't know they even offered engines.


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 24, 2020)

__





						Sturmey-Archer Heritage ::  History
					

Popis



					www.sturmey-archerheritage.com


----------

